# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Te lang niet ongesteld geweest

## mokkje

Hooii..


ik zit met een probleem ben nu al bijna 2 maanden niet ongesteld geweest 
en me moeder zij dat het wel eens gebeurt
maar ik ben met een jongen in bed gelegen maar heb het niet gedaan
ik lag in me onderbroek en hij naakt en kan het nou dat ik zwanger ben
of wat is er ik zit er echt heel erg mee

kan iemand me helpen

----------


## Nikky278

Het is in mijn ogen onmogelijk dat je zwanger bent. Zolang je geen sex met hem hebt gehad, kun je niet zwanger raken. Als je nog niet zo heel lang menstrueert, kan het inderdaad zijn dat je nog onregelmatig bent en dus wel eens een maand, of een paar maanden overslaat. Blijft het aanhouden, is het verstandig even contact op te nemem met je huisarts. Maar als ik jou was zou ik me er niet te druk over maken  :Smile: 

Xx

----------

